# Ouch



## AmWhoIam (Sep 21, 2011)

So I just had a huge fight with the h because he didn't talk to me for two days and told him obviously our relationship wasn't a priority of his so I had papers for him to sign. In the middle of a heated argument he said he wasn't attracted to me anymore.. Then went on to explain that its things that can be fixed. Its not my face, just my body. Mind you I just had HIS 9.5lb baby less then a year ago. I'm only 5'4 and already down to 120lbs. I've always had self esteem issues. Feel like I'm gonna throw up. Hearing the way he spoke to me and the things he said was the most painful thing I've ever experienced!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Hrmmm I dont think this is any reason to divorce sounds like it might be a communication problem. How about going to Marriage Counseling before resorting to divorce


----------

